# Sanmai Knife



## robert flynt (Feb 1, 2018)

This one has a 5" sanmai clip point blade I made from Takefu steel. The guard and pommel is 7075 T6 alum. and the handle is Sambar stag from India.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> This one has a 5" sanmai clip point blade I made from Takefu steel. The guard and pommel is 7075 T6 alum. and the handle is Sambar stag from India.
> 
> View attachment 140989


Thats a nice knife bud. Good Job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 2, 2018)

Wow Robert. That’s beautiful. I really like the satin finish on the stainless portion of the blade. Very clean looking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2018)

Very handsome knife, I like everything about it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 2, 2018)

That's a manly looking knife Robert, very nice! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 2, 2018)

Off the charts in magnificence! What a beauty! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 2, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow Robert. That’s beautiful. I really like the satin finish on the stainless portion of the blade. Very clean looking.


Thanks Scott!


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 2, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Very handsome knife, I like everything about it!


Thanks Barry!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2018)

Holy smokes....that looks incredible Robert!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 2, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Holy smokes....that looks incredible Robert!


Thanks Marc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 4, 2018)

That is a super classy knife! Love the stag handle!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Feb 4, 2018)

Wow that is great! The handle and blade shape makes a great pair

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

